
Show HN: Sekaijyuu – A Community for Startup Founders - qabilzahari
https://sekaijyuu.com
======
qabilzahari
Sekaijyuu has been rebranded to Founder Hill, find us at
[https://founderhill.com](https://founderhill.com)

